# Cajun Napalm!



## indaswamp (Jan 17, 2022)

I was almost out of homemade roux...time to make some more! I had about 2 qts. of rendered lard leftover from the lard I melted down to make the sugna for my dry cured meats. I heated that up in my cast iron pot and added 7 cups of flour to it.






Now I am stocked with roux ready to go once again. If you have a C.I. pot that needs to be seasoned, making a big batch of roux is a great way to do it!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 17, 2022)

I like how you think! But I have gravy issues...I suddenly am imagining how much gravy that could make! 

Ryan


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 18, 2022)

Good call! My CI Dutch oven has been getting jealous for attention lately. This looks like a good way to show some love!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 18, 2022)

Ive never made a roux pre made for later use.. I really like this idea. What's your method for storing it??


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 18, 2022)

Sowsage said:


> Ive never made a roux pre made for later use.. I really like this idea. What's your method for storing it??


Let the roux cool until the pot is warm to the touch...about 140-150*F, then hot pack into wide mouth mason jars to 3/4" from top, screw lid on and set on counter to cool to room temp. Store at room temp. The Aw is really really low after frying the flour. Pack it very warm and it does not have time to suck in moisture from the air.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 18, 2022)

I also do not use vegetable oils when I make roux for storage. Only animal fats.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 18, 2022)

Nailed the color!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 18, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Let the roux cool until the pot is warm to the touch...about 140-150*F, then hot pack into wide mouth mason jars to 3/4" from top, screw lid on and set on counter to cool to room temp. Store at room temp. The Aw is really really low after frying the flour. Pack it very warm and it does not have time to suck in moisture from the air.


Thanks inda, this is great info!
Whats the shelf life?


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 18, 2022)

Sowsage said:


> Whats the shelf life?


Well over a year....


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 18, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Well over a year....


Very nice. Thanks again man!


----------

